

Apple licensed iOS scrolling patent to Nokia and IBM, offered license to Samsung - tilt
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/3/2608407/apple-license-ios-scrolling-patent-nokia-ibm-offered-samsung

======
bep
It wasn't done to be nice to Nokia, it was to avoid losing in court.

